# My 4x4 B13 Sentra coupe



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

.....got stuck 








.....ALAS!!!! FREEEEDOM!








....couldnt make it up this one, unless i wanted to tear off the suspension 








....yea, i made contact with that big slab of concrete








....but ill be damned if she has to be covered in mud longer than she has to



all comments are welcome. bad, good, whatever. i beat this car to piss and it still runs! but hey, it was only $600

1991 Sentra E 2dr 4spd standard, NO OPTIONS.......at all


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

errh... pointless?

But it looks like fun... B13s make nice rally cars.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

What tha.............


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

yea that is sure fuckin pointless


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> yea that is sure fuckin pointless


far from pointless.....most fun ive had in my car......evAr!!1~


----------



## NismoSentra13 (Mar 3, 2004)

What? I thought i was the only one that went muddin' in my Sentra. I went muddin and the shit was covered. It was bad ass. Now i got my car lowered and rims and stuff so no more mud or even gravel roads. Those were the days.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

NismoSentra13 said:


> What? I thought i was the only one that went muddin' in my Sentra. I went muddin and the shit was covered. It was bad ass. Now i got my car lowered and rims and stuff so no more mud or even gravel roads. Those were the days.


  the front is sooooo high, its just asking to be tooken mudding, it rivals most trucks


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hell yea!!!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

FWD are fun to drive on slippery gravel and mud tracks... I've driven my Mazda sideways at times... the most fun I've had at 15mph...


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

That's the way they were ment to be driven. You may want to get someone to make you a skid plate though.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

FCS said:


> That's the way they were ment to be driven. You may want to get someone to make you a skid plate though.


 a skid plat would be AWESOME!!!! i rmemeber slamming the front end into the ground a few times. but the whole time i was there i never left first gear, and didnt go much over 10 mph :thumbup:


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

RBI that shit was pimp. PROPS


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

i wish i still had my B13...


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

the other day were u driving down the LIE going past exit 56? i think i flew pasted u


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> the other day were u driving down the LIE going past exit 56? i think i flew pasted u


the other day? the day i took those pics (a few weeks ago) i got off *at* exit 56  other than that i stay west of the 40's on the LIE


and you flew past me???? hehe i cant keep this thing under 70mph on the parkways....cant keep it under 80 on the LIE ....you sure i didnt fly past YOU?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

looks like fun, although i would never subject my car to such a beating like that unless it was a beater.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

RBI*04 said:


> the other day? the day i took those pics (a few weeks ago) i got off *at* exit 56  other than that i stay west of the 40's on the LIE
> 
> 
> and you flew past me???? hehe i cant keep this thing under 70mph on the parkways....cant keep it under 80 on the LIE ....you sure i didnt fly past YOU?


unless you drive on the fuel cut off, u didnt pass me


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> unless you drive on the fuel cut off, u didnt pass me


i drive on the rev limiter in fourth :thumbup: 



 i guess youre right. this thing NEEDS a 5th gear.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

RBI*04 said:


> i drive on the rev limiter in fourth :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> i guess youre right. this thing NEEDS a 5th gear.


lol probley by next week somtime i will have mine for sale


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

if i did that in my car, i wouldn't have a car lol


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> if i did that in my car, i wouldn't have a car lol


you probley will still have a car, but sure not a nice looking one


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

lol, yeah , i would probobly be picking up the bumper and the skirts, and i would be looking around for my muffler


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> lol probley by next week somtime i will have mine for sale


wanna trade?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

RBI*04 said:


> wanna trade?


Make me a offer to buy


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

idk....$2k plus my car


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

RBI*04 said:


> idk....$2k plus my car


nah i mean my tranny


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> nah i mean my tranny


roofles...lol sure ill take it off your hands....how much do 5spds go for these days? does 5th pop out?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

RBI*04 said:


> roofles...lol sure ill take it off your hands....how much do 5spds go for these days? does 5th pop out?


no 5th does not pop out..everything is 110% working condition..tranny fluid changed everything 2500miles


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

ba hahahahhaa.. best members ride thread evar! here's my old b13 4x4


----------

